# Vapefly Brunhilde (no hype)



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/12/18)

As I was so supprised with all the the little well thought trough things/innovations(?) on the Vapefly Galaxies rdta. And then seeing a few reviewers rate 1 or two of Vapefly's tanks in their top for 2018, I checked out their website to see what else they make, as it seems that not many SA vendors stock much of their items. Also see they a new company, only started in 2017.
So then I saw the Brumhilde. Seems to be coming out soon and you can pre order now. But it really looks interresting. Dont know how much is new, but have never seen steel cables in a tank that transfer the liquid. 
The call it rta but looks almost like a dual rdta. With 8ml tank. Im not in rta's anymore, but at $50 Im tempted.

Or this is old news that I missed? Will it be a fail or the new benchmark?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/18)

The Germans have been using steel cable to transfer liquid for a long time... This is the Corona that has been around for a few years!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Germans have been using steel cable to transfer liquid for a long time... This is the Corona that has been around for a few years!
> View attachment 154857
> View attachment 154858
> View attachment 154859
> View attachment 154860


That Corona is a work of art! Very pretty 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/18)

*What is a Genesis Tank (Gennies)*






Genesis tanks, or gennies, have been around since the early days of hobbyist vaping, first making an appearance in *2011.*

One of the first to discuss using this method of vaping was Raidy on ECF.

He termed the name Genisis = GENIal SImpler Siebdampfer translated to “ingeniously simple mesh steamer”

*Instead of a cotton wick, a rolled up stainless steel mesh straw or stainless steel rope is used for wick, with the wire wrapped around this*.

A correctly built genesis tank will give you a build that lasts ages, and arguably the purest flavour experience available.

These definitely aren’t for super sub ohm builds or cloud chasing, only the flavour purists need apply here.

The use of cotton in a genny is anathema to a true genesis tank aficionado- only mesh will do!

Genesis tanks are arguably the most difficult to build out of any rebuildable tank, and as such are only recommended for advanced users- I’d go as far as saying these are only for the hardcore!

I can attest to how frustrating building a genesis tank can be!

However, once you nail a mesh build with a genesis tank, you won’t need to rebuild your genesis tank for a long time (potentially 12 months plus).

With the occasional dry burn you will get the most mileage from your build, and arguably you will experience flavour from fruit and tobacco e-liquids quite unlike any experience you will get from a cotton wick!

Popular true genesis tanks are hard to come (authentic ones) but include:


Nextasis
Nextiny
In’Ax MKIII by Athea
Sat22

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (31/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> As I was so supprised with all the the little well thought trough things/innovations(?) on the Vapefly Galaxies rdta. And then seeing a few reviewers rate 1 or two of Vapefly's tanks in their top for 2018, I checked out their website to see what else they make, as it seems that not many SA vendors stock much of their items. Also see they a new company, only started in 2017.
> So then I saw the Brumhilde. Seems to be coming out soon and you can pre order now. But it really looks interresting. Dont know how much is new, but have never seen steel cables in a tank that transfer the liquid.
> The call it rta but looks almost like a dual rdta. With 8ml tank. Im not in rta's anymore, but at $50 Im tempted.
> 
> ...


taifun BT uses steel rods with a mesh coil sitting on top....thirsty little bugger but amazing flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

